# 2009 Boat Shows-Which one are you attending?



## Ranger R

*[highlight]Austin Boat Show[/highlight]*
Website: http://www.austinboatshow.com/
Austin Convention Center
Austin Convention Center
500 East Cesar Chavez, Austin, Texas 78701
Thursday, January 15: 12pm-10pm
Friday, January 16: 12pm-10pm
Saturday, January 17: 10am-10pm
Sunday, January 18: 10am-6pm 
Show Prices: 
Adults: $8
Children (7-12) and Seniors (65+): $4
Children under 7: FREE

*[highlight]Central Texas Boat Show[/highlight]*
Website:http://www.centraltexasboatshow.com/
Bell County Expo Center
2009 Show Dates: 
Friday, January 09, 2009
through
Sunday, January 11, 2009 
Show Times:
Friday -- 12Noon-9PM
Saturday --10AM-9PM
Sunday --10AM-5PM 
Admission:
$5.00 Adults 
Children 12 & under
admitted free
With a paid adult.

[highlight]*Outdoor World 2009 Boat & RV Show*[/highlight]
Amarillo Civic Center; January 23-25, 2009
*[highlight]Texas International Boat Show[/highlight]* 
Corpus Christi Downtown Marina 
April 23-26, 2009.
[highlight]*Coastal Bend Marine Dealers Association Boat Show*[/highlight]
January 15-18, 2009.

[highlight]*Dallas Boat Show *[/highlight]
Website: http://www.dallasboatshow.net/
Market Hall 
January 30 - February 8, 2009. 
Show
2009 Dallas Winter Boat Show
January 30th - February 8th, 2009
Dallas Market Hall
2200 Stemmons Freeway
Dallas, Tx. 75207
Show Hours:
Friday Jan 30 Opening Day
3:00-9:00PM
Saturday Jan 31
10:00AM-9:00PM
Sunday Feb 1
10:00AM-6:00PM
Monday-Tuesday
Closed
Wednesday Feb 4 VIP "Dock Party"
6:00pm-10:00pm
Thursday Feb 5
3:00pm - 9:00pm
Friday Feb 6
3:00pm - 9:00pm
Saturday Feb 7 
10:00am - 9:00pm
Sunday Feb 8 
10:00am - 6:00pm
Admission:
Adults $10.00
Child (13 and under $4.00
Infants Free

[highlight]*Fort Worth Boat Show *[/highlight]
Website: http://www.iemshows.com/boatshow/
Fort Worth Convention Center
January 8-11, 2009.
Admission : 
$8 Adults
$4 Kids 5-11
Free for kids under 5
One Admission Good All Weekend!
Hours : 
Thursday: 3pm - 9pm
Friday: 12pm - 9pm
Saturday: 10am - 9pm
Sunday: 10am - 6pm
ADMISSION GOOD ALL WEEKEND! 
(Unlimited In / Out Privileges)
Coupon: http://www.iemshows.com/boatshow/?show_coupon=1

*[highlight]Houston International Boat,Sport & Travel Show [/highlight]*
Website: http://www.houstonboatshows.com/
Show Hours 
Reliant Center at Reliant Park January 2 - 11, 2009 
Friday January 2th 5:00 p.m. - 9:00 p.m. 
Saturday January 3th 10:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m. 
Sunday January 4th 12:00 p.m. - 9:00 p.m. 
Monday - Friday January 5th - 9th 1:00 p.m. - 9:00 p.m. 
Saturday January 10th 10:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m. 
Sunday January 11th 12:00 p.m. - 6:00 p.m. 
Included with you paid admission is a one year subscription to Boating Life, Salt Water Sportsman, Cruising World, or Outdoor Life. (12 issues valued at $7.00). Please see our booth for magazine and refund details. 
Adults: $8.00
Children (Under 12): $4

*[highlight]East Texas Boat, RV, and Camping Expo[/highlight]*
Website: http://www.texaslakecountryexpo.com/
DATES: Friday, January 23 - Sunday, January 25, 2009
TIME: 12:00pm to 8:00pm (Friday)
9:00am to 8:00pm (Saturday)
10:00am to 5:00pm (Sunday)
LOCATION: Maude Cobb Activity Center & Exhbition Hall
100 Grand Blvd, Longview, TX

[highlight]*San Antonio Boat Show*[/highlight]
Website: http://www.sanantonioboatshow.com/
Alamodome
January 29 - February 1, 2009.
Thursday, January 29: 12pm-10pm
Friday, January 30: 12pm-10pm
Saturday, January 31: 10am-10pm
Sunday, February 1: 10am-5pm
Adults: $8
Children (7-12) and Seniors (65+): $4
Children under 7: FREE
Location: Alamodome
100 Montana Street
San Antonio, Texas

*[highlight]Texas Fishing, Boating and Hunting Show[/highlight]*
Website: http://www.texasfishingshow.com/
January 8-11, 2009
Arlington Convention Center
Arlington, Texas
Show Times
Thursday: 2-8 PM
Friday: 10-8 PM
Saturday: 10-8 PM
Sunday: 10-5 PM
Admission
$10 for adults, 
$3 for 6 to 12 
5 and under are free

*[highlight]22nd annual Dallas Summer Boat Show[/highlight]*
July 17-19 & 24-26, 2009
Dallas Market Hall
Dallas, Texas
[highlight]*Corpus Christi Boat Show*[/highlight]
January 22-25, 2009
Website:http://www.ccboatshow.com/
Admission
Adults $7.00
Children 12 and Under $3.00
Show Times:
Thursday: 3:00 - 8:00
Friday: 3:00 -8:00
Saturday: 10:00 - 8:00
Sunday: 11:00 -5:00
*[highlight]Midessa Boat, RV & Gun Show [/highlight]*
Feb. 7th -10th, 2009
Thursday 5:00 p.m. - 9:00 p.m 
Friday & Saturday 10:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m
Sunday 11:00a.m. - 5:00 p.m
Odessa, Texas 
Admission Fee:
Adults, $6.00
Seniors, $5.00
3-11 yrs, $3.00
Thrs. all tickets, $3.00
Fri, ladies FREE, 5-9pm

[highlight]*Southeast Texas Great Outdoors Expo*[/highlight]
July 10-12, 2009
at Ford Park Exhibit Hall
Beaumont, TX

:texasflag


----------



## Marion Daly

*South West International In-Water Boat Show*
South Shore Harbour Marina
League City, Texas 77573
September 24th-27th, 2009
Thursday 10.30-6.00, Friday 11.00-7.00, 
Saturday 10.00-7.00, Sunday 11.00-6.00
website: www.southwestinternationalboatshow.com
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Little Boat Show here in Houston at the GRB starting June 17th, mostly shallow water stuff, but shouod be interesting!


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Let me correct that, the event is being held at Reliant Center.


----------



## texasboater

*South West International Boat Show*

Don't forget the In-Water Boat Show will be running September 24th - 27th at the South Shore Harbour Marina, League City.
There will be boat in the water up to 90ft and everything from jetskis to fishing rods for sale onshore. BMW, Ferrari and Mercedes will have cars on display and you can win a Harley at the show! Check out the website: www.southwestinternationalboatshow for online tickets and show hours.


----------



## Roostor

How do you register to win a Harley at this show?? Is it at the show or prior? Looking forward to it - see you all there.


----------



## 33drew33

I'll be attending the South West International Boat Show at South Shore Marina. These guys also put on the largest boat show in Texas down in Corpus Christi. If you have ever been to the show in Corpus you know that this is an event the whole family will enjoy. Can't wait to see Mango Man! www.southwestinternationalboatshow.com


----------

